# OutBoard motor and weeds



## meandmydog (Aug 7, 2012)

Are there really any concearns with the weeds with my four stroke 2010 yamaha engine. Im worried about water intake. Im going gator hunting in september to lake siminole


----------



## Ronbow (Aug 7, 2012)

*Sure is, water stops flowing and they heat fast u need a surface drive on the Sem out of the markers says Ronbow*


----------



## frydaddy40 (Aug 7, 2012)

*Outdoard*



Ronbow said:


> *Sure is, water stops flowing and they heat fast u need a surface drive on the Sem out of the markers says Ronbow*



   X 2  from frydaddy40 on Ronbows advice on the outdoor.

   X 2 on the surface drive in the weeds.  Nothing better for 
   the money.

  Before fan boat guy's say anything, they cost to much.


----------



## Boar Hog (Aug 7, 2012)

The grass in Seminole is the worst I've ever seen.The dry, hot summer has made it grow so thick you can't navigate some parts with a prop. Surface drive is almost a must in much of the lake. And Fry, airboats are too noisy for me, but to each his own.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Aug 8, 2012)

*Score*

Ok  the score is  Outboard             1

                                  Surface drive       3

                                  Fan  boat              0


                                Anyone   else


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 8, 2012)

Surface drive?

Are ya'll talking about mud motors?

A friend of mine has a jet drive outboard that gets clogged up with weeds all the time is why I ask.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Aug 8, 2012)

*Yes*



Lukikus2 said:


> Surface drive?
> 
> Are ya'll talking about mud motors?
> 
> A friend of mine has a jet drive outboard that gets clogged up with weeds all the time is why I ask.



    Yes a  Mud Motor,  Surface drive is the PC name for it.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 8, 2012)

frydaddy40 said:


> Yes a  Mud Motor,  Surface drive is the PC name for it.



Thanks


----------



## frydaddy40 (Aug 8, 2012)

*Sorry*



Lukikus2 said:


> Thanks



  Sorry about using the PC name.  Ronbow said it first.


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 8, 2012)

I got to weigh in on this one but not to debate one vs. the other. Certain boat/motor configurations can get the job done in a variety of conditions. Yes, a mud motor is great in certain conditions but an outboard can get it done and provide much more versaltility.

Case in point. 
My boat is a 1760 tunnnel hull with a hydraulic jack. At idle speeds (gator hunting) and full jack height, the prop is just under the water. I run this boat 12 months out of the year guiding for gator, bowfishing and mud flats duck hunts and I have never once had to clean the water intake. This boat will go in very, very shallow water.  I think it gives me the best of both worlds because I can also take this same rig out for striper and off shore sharks as well. Again, not a debate here,  just a point for vesaltility.

For the OP post...All motors should have a high temp alarm to tell you when your water pump has malfunctioned or has a clog. They are dirt cheap.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Aug 8, 2012)

jerry russell said:


> I got to weigh in on this one but not to debate one vs. the other. Certain boat/motor configurations can get the job done in a variety of conditions. Yes, a mud motor is great in certain conditions but an outboard can get it done and provide much more versaltility.
> 
> Case in point.
> My boat is a 1760 tunnnel hull with a hydraulic jack. At idle speeds (gator hunting) and full jack height, the prop is just under the water. I run this boat 12 months out of the year guiding for gator, bowfishing and mud flats duck hunts and I have never once had to clean the water intake.  I think it gives me the best of both worlds because I can also take this same rig out for striper and off shore sharks as well. Again, not a debate here,  just a point for vesaltility.
> ...



    Awesome rig Jerry    want that set you back?


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 8, 2012)

About 17 but not a single second of buyers remorse. I have lived in that boat for three years. It will tote 1,500 pound loads and we call her the mother ship...lol


----------



## frydaddy40 (Aug 8, 2012)

*You got deal*



jerry russell said:


> About 17 but not a single second of buyers remorse. I have lived in that boat for three years. It will tote 1,500 pound loads and we call her the mother ship...lol



   Look like it will DO WORK


----------

